# Do you have a cold cellar to store your roots?



## RalphS (Nov 3, 2011)

A very long time ago, I would remember going to my grandparents half buried underground cellar. The moldy, musty, mildewy smell was terrible at the time. I miss that now and wish I had one. I bet I could spend hours in there now escaping from the hot weather in that nice cool, damp air room. They built it out of creek rocks and put a tin roof over it and later replaced the roof with shingles. I sure do miss the olden days!


----------



## amym505 (Feb 10, 2012)

I don't have a root cellar, but I wish I did. My aunt had one and I can remember going down there when I was a kid and how spooky it was. Our land is so rocky here, it would take a fortune to build one. 
I saw an above ground one that was built out of straw bales. That may be an option.


----------



## RalphS (Nov 3, 2011)

You are exactly right on the spooky part! My uncles would hang deer meat in there also and I thought it was something out of a horror movie!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I have seen plans for building a root cellar from an old refrigerator/freezer.Take out the motor and plumbing. Install an incandescent light bulb in it for heat.

You can bury in the side of a hill. I was going to just leave it in the pole barn. I'm still looking for an old freezer/fridge.


----------

